# far cry 3 on pc is awsome



## kgb424 (Jan 10, 2013)

bought my self a new dell 3.4 gig I-7 desktop and loving it, bought far cry 3 to test out my new system, the game is awesome so far. and so is the most wanted remake, awesome 3.4 gig I-7 windows 8 pro, the old system p4 2.5 gig agp graphics card. before PCI express running xp pro with service pack 3 was alright, I could hang in there online, but know I'm kicking ass and taking names online, laying the smack down. and it feels good, dam good.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

kgb424 said:


> bought my self a new dell 3.4 gig I-7 desktop and loving it, bought far cry 3 to test out my new system, the game is awesome so far. and so is the most wanted remake, awesome 3.4 gig I-7 windows 8 pro, the old system p4 2.5 gig agp graphics card. before PCI express running xp pro with service pack 3 was alright, I could hang in there online, but know I'm kicking ass and taking names online, laying the smack down. and it feels good, dam good.


I'm gonna have to upgrade the old dinosaur machine. My specs cant touch those specs lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

The last mission is awesome BTW. I'm about to start a new game so i can see the other ending.


----------



## mightyBUMone (Jan 17, 2013)

I can only imagine all of crystal clear animal skinning and knifing people in the throat on your new machine. I played it on Xbox but it was still a good game. 

And blue, I just you tubed the other ending. Which did you choose first?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 18, 2013)

mightyBUMone said:


> I can only imagine all of crystal clear animal skinning and knifing people in the throat on your new machine. I played it on Xbox but it was still a good game.
> 
> And blue, I just you tubed the other ending. Which did you choose first?


I banged Citra.  

I'm playing through the game again on the warrior difficulty and I'm going to get the other ending.


----------



## Norigoind (Jan 25, 2022)

How many times I tried to play it, but every time after 20-30 minutes I left the game because it got boring


----------



## prime_gamer92 (Feb 16, 2022)

ubisoft gave this game out for free around the time far cry 6 launched, and all the reviews of far cry 6 said its been the same game since far cry 3 so I I just played 3 instead. it was fine, def reminds me of assassins creed and other ubisoft open world games, and everything about it just brings me back to what the world was like in 2012 and the stuff going on with social media, designer drugs, dubstep, etc.

im new here not sure if theres a way to do spoiler tags but to keep it vague I only played the game about half way before I felt like I was finished with it

EDIT my bad just saw this post is 10 years old not sure why it was bumped


----------



## Chicen (Mar 16, 2022)

After I played all parts of this game, which is at the moment on the pirate bay and I can say that better than Far Cry 3 just is not. I'm from a time when the performance and performance of computers was tested by the first parts of Far Cry and F.E.A.R., at that time these shooters held a certain place in the heart of every avid gamer for one reason or another. At the time Far Cry 3 left a nice imprint on my memory and I always remembered the graphics, the freedom of action and the freedom of action. It's an unrealistically cool shooter.


----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 20, 2022)

Far cry 3 is one of the best games of all time, and every advancement in electronic entertainment technology since has been an incredible waste of resources and talent. Reactive Horse ball shrinkage and pupil dilation? Put those big brains to to work on renewable energy or something, damn.


----------

